# are people getting tired of 'call out fights'



## Finlay (Oct 27, 2017)

So I heard that GSP vs Bisping isn't selling well.

There is a theory that the sale's will pick up in the last week. However, could it be also a sign that the fans are getting tired of 'calls outs' or 'superfights' if they happen all the time they are not really superfights they are just fights

Or

Is it just GSP vs Bisping. A retired legend vs someone that a lot of people don't really like and appears to be running from top challengers 

Or

Did Conor stretch the superfights thing to the limit with the Mayweather fight. so this match up looks weak by comparison.

I know that I was interstellar in the DC vs Jones fight. But was that a legit title fight?

Had Jones gone on to fight Lesner, yup I would have been interested 

The fights I really want to see are

McGregor - Ferguson 
Bisping - Romero (if this is possible)


----------



## Anarax (Oct 28, 2017)

Finlay said:


> There is a theory that the sale's will pick up in the last week. However, could it be also a sign that the fans are getting tired of 'calls outs' or 'superfights' if they happen all the time they are not really superfights they are just fights


Not sure about that one, it's possible though. I think the UFC use to approach fight match ups through the eyes of fans. Now they are only about the money and have lost touch with their audience.


Finlay said:


> Is it just GSP vs Bisping. A retired legend vs someone that a lot of people don't really like and appears to be running from top challengers


I agree, I don't see the appeal of GSP Vs Bisping. I think the UFC thought that GSP's return fight would bring in a lot of money, I guess they're realizing their estimations were off


Finlay said:


> Did Conor stretch the superfights thing to the limit with the Mayweather fight. so this match up looks weak by comparison.


I think the Conor May fight was a huge financial success. However; I don't think it is having any impact in the GSP Bisping fight.


Finlay said:


> I know that I was interstellar in the DC vs Jones fight. But was that a legit title fight?


I don't understand the meaning of your question. Was it legit as far as Jones doping? No, him doping brings it all into question.


Finlay said:


> Had Jones gone on to fight Lesner, yup I would have been interested


Honestly, I felt the same way towards that match up as I did the GSP Bisping. That's just me though.

Overall I think the UFC has declined immensely in the past years. So many of the fighters fight the same way, a lot of them train at the same gyms. The respect, honor and humility aspect of Martial Arts isn't there with most of the new fighters now. I was a huge MMA fan, now I prefer Glory Kickboxing


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 28, 2017)

First who did you hear that off? Joe rogan that guy is a pro in bs especially on his podcast where he's high as a kite so I wouldn't put much weight on that.

Anyway I think that's an outstanding fight way better than the mcgregor mayweather rubbish. Both are highly technical fighters with great conditioning and both are very well rounded. Plus there's the intrigue of how gsp will do at middleweight and after a long layoff. I'm very much excited for that fight


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 28, 2017)

Plus bisping had signed to fight the winner of Romero and Whittaker and was meant to coach tuf against them but Whittaker turned it down due to Injury so they made this fight instead so bisping could fight someone and since Romero just lost as did jacare there was no one else who deserved it


----------



## Paul_D (Oct 28, 2017)

Finlay said:


> vs someone that a lot of people don't really like and appears to be running from top challengers


Running from top challengers by fighting one of the greatest ever?


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 28, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Running from top challengers by fighting one of the greatest ever?


Yep got to love that logic....same with the dan Henderson fight people were saying it was an easy fight for bisping but that was a high risk low reward fight for bisping, he fought a guy who'd already knocked him out badly and even if he did win he wouldn't get respect and now it's the same. If he wins it's because gsp is old and if he loses he gets hate for losing to a welterweight


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 29, 2017)

I wonder if a lot of it is people don't trust that the Card the UFC advertises will be the same card shown come fight time.

They have had a bad run of fighters pulling out for reasons causing a lot of people to wait as long as possible before buying it.


----------



## Reedone816 (Nov 1, 2017)

It just they promote it wrong, they choose the wrong city for press conference from what i heard.
And it should be for ww belt, but after she stink in last ww belt fight, it was cancelled.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2017)

While I am looking forward to this weekend's fights and expect there will be some really good ones.  I am with you wanting to see the McGregor vs. Ferguson fight.  That is the one on the horizon that should be simply awesome if they can pull it off.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 2, 2017)

Bisping is not really a fan favorite. GSP has been out of the sport for so long that only long time fans really know who he is.

I'm a long time fan and I'm not excited about this fight.  To me, it has the same feel as when the UFC tried to bring in Gina Carano to fight Rousey.  The fight has no relevance and they are just trying to push a win for their champ to gain support and a fan base.  Has nothing to do with their top fighters fighting the other top fighters.


----------



## Reedone816 (Nov 2, 2017)

For the fight mcg vs tferg at the end of the year will be good, but have a doubt since mcg put a term of no media obligation if ufc want him to fight this year...
It stink really to have ppv busts all in 2017, oversaturation or mishandling promotion?

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 2, 2017)

For me the Garbrandt v. Dillashaw and Joanna v. Rose fights are better than Bisping v. GSP.


Probably buy it for those two fights.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 3, 2017)

The Dillashaw and Garbrandt fight should be a good one!  Joanna never disappoints as well!


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 3, 2017)

I really like Joanna....she is a mean lil *****.

I'm hoping Cody wins but that fight could go either way....it's the best draw on this card.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 3, 2017)

Joanna Champion by decision

Garbrant by TKO

St.Pierre by decision.

Heard it here first.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 3, 2017)

Joanna by TKO

Garbrandt by split decision

Bisping by late round KO


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 3, 2017)

Garbrandt and Dillashaw = flip a coin

Joanna by TKO

Bisping all the way.  Too big, to strong for GSP.


----------



## Reedone816 (Nov 3, 2017)

Joanna anonymous dec.
Tj dec., Factoring the tam head coach issue to be true.
Gsp split dec., Based on the strongest testimony by chael sonnen...

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 4, 2017)

Reedone816 said:


> Joanna anonymous dec.
> Tj dec., Factoring the tam head coach issue to be true.
> Gsp split dec., Based on the strongest testimony by chael sonnen...
> 
> Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


You really going to listen anything chael sonnen says?


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 4, 2017)

Honestly I don't have any interest in the dillashaw fight those 2 are just acting like total babies. Garbarant acting like a jealous ex all because he left a gym and dillashaw just seems like a jerk which has been obvious since tuf and the fact he caused his team mate to retire because he kneed him in the head on the ground


----------



## Reedone816 (Nov 4, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> You really going to listen anything chael sonnen says?


[emoji3]you got me there...
You know i just want gsp to win, so he can shove it to ufc brass...

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 4, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Honestly I don't have any interest in the dillashaw fight those 2 are just acting like total babies. Garbarant acting like a jealous ex all because he left a gym and dillashaw just seems like a jerk which has been obvious since tuf and the fact he caused his team mate to retire because he kneed him in the head on the ground



 Ignore all the out of the ring stuff and just look at the fight....

Garbrandt striking and his ground defense v. Dillashaw footwork and pace....should be a fun fight to watch.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 4, 2017)

Come on bisping lets do this. I've been a fan of his since ufc 70 the first fight I ever saw. Guys an absoloute warrior with true heart taken so many beatings and continued fighting. He's got the heart of a warrior and is always In exciting fights. Love gsp to but I'm never going to root against bisping


----------



## Buka (Nov 4, 2017)

I like Bisping. But GSP is my favorite MMA fighter of all time. 
I hope George whoops the dog crap out of him.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 4, 2017)

Buka said:


> I like Bisping. But GSP is my favorite MMA fighter of all time.
> I hope George whoops the dog crap out of him.


I don't because gsp puprosefully picked this for an easier fight why didnt he try and get his welterweight title back why did he suddenly have a desire to fight at middleweight when he point blank refused to all the years Anderson silva was champion. He obviously believed this is the easier fight for him that's why I want him to lose


----------



## Buka (Nov 4, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> I don't because gsp puprosefully picked this for an easier fight why didnt he try and get his welterweight title back why did he suddenly have a desire to fight at middleweight when he point blank refused to all the years Anderson silva was champion. He obviously believed this is the easier fight for him that's why I want him to lose



From my perspective - there really isn't any such thing as an "easy fight". Sometimes you're the hammer and sometimes you're the nail. Especially in high level MMA.

George has paid his dues in the MMA game. [And it's been my joy to watch.] And I think the game needs more like him. Class act, GSP.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 4, 2017)

Buka said:


> there really isn't any such thing as an "easy fight"



I don't think fighting a naturally bigger fighter that is just as experienced as you and a better striker is.... an easy fight.....I actually think Woodley  would be the easier fight.


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 5, 2017)

Well shows that rogan is simply wrong since this event is meant to have sold over a million


----------



## MA_Student (Nov 17, 2017)

Well then that's joe rogan proven wrong yet again

GSP vs. Bisping pay-per-view estimates in for North America


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes the best should fight the best. Already hearing about mcgregor fighting paquiao....If mcgregor wants to be a boxer why doesn't he fight actual active and not past it retired guys....personally I don't care what he does he can box rocky balboa for all I care but just do like gsp and be honest and vacate and stop messing around with other fighters careers and holding up the division.


----------



## Buka (Dec 11, 2017)

I liked watching McGregor. But I've had my fill of him.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 11, 2017)

Buka said:


> I liked watching McGregor. But I've had my fill of him.


I think he's becoming irrelevant now. People are caring less and less about him. Both featherweight and lightweight both have some great exciting fighters right now holloway, Ortega etc and it's starting to get back to the way things were and not these silly call out fights where everyone has to act like an idiot to get a fight. People are starting to act with class like real martial artists again thank god


----------

